# Back from Cuba! Pictures of my stash.



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

EDIT: I give up - after repeatedly trying to post the 60+ photos and this site rejecting my post, please just go here to view them all : http://www.ontariostorms.com/showthread.php?p=2842#post2842

Thanks, and sorry.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Sorry, but for some reason this site is just sitting lagged after I click submit, and I can only put 13 images in a post. For all the images just check out the post *here.*


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

z0diac said:


> For ALL photos of my Cuba trip, *PLEASE CLICK HERE.*
> 
> http://www.ontariostorms.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3171&d=1303007298 http://www.ontariostorms.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3172&d=1303007301 http://www.ontariostorms.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3173&d=1303007306 http://www.ontariostorms.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3174&d=1303007310 http://www.ontariostorms.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3175&d=1303007314 http://www.ontariostorms.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3176&d=1303007316 http://www.ontariostorms.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3177&d=1303007319 http://www.ontariostorms.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3178&d=1303007322 http://www.ontariostorms.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3179&d=1303007324 http://www.ontariostorms.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3180&d=1303007327 http://www.ontariostorms.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3181&d=1303007329 http://www.ontariostorms.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3182&d=1303007333 http://www.ontariostorms.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3183&d=1303007336


Nice pictures, looks like you had a great time.


----------



## Captnstabn (Jan 16, 2011)

wow, I would be broke after that trip!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

I'm trying to post more, but this site is freezing up all the time (and from what I recall, I posted a msg about this a long time before I left!) Still doing it... 

I'll try editing the first post in this thread, but this forum is only allowing 13 photos per post, so this whole thread could end up messy as there's 60+ photos.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Captnstabn said:


> wow, I would be broke after that trip!


I agree, I went to Cuba in January and I definitely spent way more then I should have still paying for it now....damn credit card companies LOL


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)




----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)




----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)




----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)




----------



## ShaunB (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like a great time, how in the hell did you control your spending? You came back with quite a bit it looks like but I wouldn't have a dime after I left.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)




----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)




----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

When all was said and done, I came back with 90 cigars. 2x 25ct boxes, a few 10ct boxes, and some 5's. I brought back 2 boxes of 25, my gf brought back the rest.

Never had to show any paperwork leaving Cuba. Which is good because it was impossible to get receipts for the 10ct boxes. Pretty much only 25ct boxes would they give a receipt. I even pestered one clerk at the yellow LCDH in the pictures. Canada customs never gave me any hassle. It was actually a lot EASIER getting back IN to Canada than it was leaving! Talk about difference in airport security though. Canada customs weighed everythign including carry-on down to the gram. Cuba airport just threw my checked luggage on the scale (which had no readout), then when I went to put on my carry on the guy looked at me and just waved me away and shook his head with a "phhhh... don't worry about it" and gave me a sticker to put on my carry on myself. And the whole time I was REALLY worried down there that my carry on would be over weight with the 2 boxes of cigars + my camera gear. To the point that I even put 2 of my camera lenses in my gf's purse since they don't weigh them.

I believe my Monte #2s were 53 pesos (CUC) for 10. And since the peso was 1.0072 Cdn dollars, it was basically at par with Canadian dollars.

My boxes of Partagas D4 (25) + Montecristo Petite Edmondo (25) came to about $272 together. I don't even want to know what they'd go for here in Canada....

Note: Havana was *AMAZING*. I can't believe how anyone goes to Cuba and does not do at least one day in that city! I bought my 2x 25ct boxes at an LCDH in Havana... but unfortunately we missed the Partagas cigar factory tour as we had to be there before 11am for it.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

hot damn!

I love some of those boxes/humi's

especially those travel cohiba ones


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Now that's a trip I'd love to make someday.


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

wow that is awesome!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Zogg said:


> hot damn!
> 
> I love some of those boxes/humi's
> 
> especially those travel cohiba ones


They were made almost entirely out of cedar making them VERY light weight and susceptible to breakage during shipping, and many didn't have good seals when the lid was down. But the majority of them sealed nicely.

Anywhere from 25-50 pesos. Nice leather with burnt-in patterns on them too. I just didn't have the room in my luggage  Next trip... next trip...


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Next time I go to Cuba, Havana it will be. All those hand made humidors and souvenir, were they in LCDH or is this some king of outdoor market?


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Such sweetness! I wish I could go someday!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's the one I brought back with me last January!!!


----------



## Cromag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd love to go to cuba someday, I have only been to Germany so far, but then again I am only 18 so I suppose I'm not doing too bad.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Awsome pics, Thanks for taking them.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow! Great pics!!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Great pics. Looks like you had a great time! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

awesome pics. Wish I could make that trip someday


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

well i felt like i died and went to heaven for a minute 



im jealous

:evil:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jake
Great pictures man, glad you had fun boy what a dream!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Beautiful Pictures... One day....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Some very nice pictures there Jake--what a great time you must have had!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Here's the one I brought back with me last January!!!


Awesome bro !!!!!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Defenitely a cigar smoker's dream trip. :ss

Anybody else notice anything a little strange about this pic? (the original is much clearer)


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Johnny Rock said:


> Defenitely a cigar smoker's dream trip. :ss
> 
> Anybody else notice anything a little strange about this pic? (the original is much clearer)


It should be in your mouth not your hand LOL LOL


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Your wearing a high heeled open toe sandal ? lol


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Defenitely a cigar smoker's dream trip. :ss
> 
> Anybody else notice anything a little strange about this pic? (the original is much clearer)


the spot on the stick?


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Johnny Rock said:


> Defenitely a cigar smoker's dream trip. :ss
> 
> Anybody else notice anything a little strange about this pic? (the original is much clearer)


There are only 2 rows on the top of the band. Should be 3... unless it's really old.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

harley33 said:


> There are only 2 rows on the top of the band. Should be 3... unless it's really old.


So it's probably a fake then......


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm not saying that at all - I doubt it if was purchased at a LCdH store. Doesn't get more legit than that.

I guess it's the old adage of quality control in Cuba is average at best.


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> So it's probably a fake then......


its always possible
Ive had 3 different boxes 2 being cohiba one robusto and one esplindido
that were gifted me by some folks that went to cuba and they were all 3 fake  ive bought many boxes and all were legit but the 3 gifted from cuba were not 
YOU nevr know :frusty:


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

i still agree the reaL PROBLEM is the cigar is in your hand and not your mouth :O


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Also if you enjoyed it.... it doesn't matter if it was fake or not


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Defenitely a cigar smoker's dream trip. :ss
> 
> Anybody else notice anything a little strange about this pic? (the original is much clearer)


The missing row of squares and the non embossed band are what stick out. That being said the ash looks good if it tasted right. And you bought it at an LCDH and your happy. What else matters looks like you had a great time. I have heard stories of singles being purchased at Government stores that where fake. The people on the island make very little money. They supplement there income in this way. That being said thanks so much for sharing what looks like the greatest vacation. For a cigar lover to experience it is breathtaking!:beerchug:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

harley33 said:


> I'm not saying that at all - I doubt it if was purchased at a LCdH store. Doesn't get more legit than that.
> 
> I guess it's the old adage of quality control in Cuba is average at best.


Not true. I have seen plenty of fakes in LCDH in Cuba.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

The Havana-Guide.com said:


> The counterfeit industry in Cuba is bigger and more organized than the genuine Cuba cigar industry.


Not very suprising if you ask me. What is better place to sell counterfeit Cubans, but ....Cuba...?


----------



## powerman659 (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice pictures it looks like you had a blast!


----------



## PUROGUY (Mar 7, 2011)

What Cohiba is that in the pic?Looks like maybe a Siglo V1.Which is my fav.I'm heading there at the end of the year.5 boxes of the Siglo V1 are on my list with along with another 8 boxes of others.Heading down with 7 other family members.All of which don't smoke,much to my benefit.Can't wait to stock up and fill my new Havana Foot Locker which is half full of nc's at the moment.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

PUROGUY said:


> What Cohiba is that in the pic?Looks like maybe a Siglo V1.Which is my fav.I'm heading there at the end of the year.5 boxes of the Siglo V1 are on my list with along with another 8 boxes of others.Heading down with 7 other family members.All of which don't smoke,much to my benefit.Can't wait to stock up and fill my new Havana Foot Locker which is half full of nc's at the moment.


I agree it does look like a Siglo VI, I'd love to add a box of those to my collection...**wiping the drool off my chin**


----------



## PUROGUY (Mar 7, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I agree it does look like a Siglo VI, I'd love to add a box of those to my collection...**wiping the drool off my chin**


 It's a stick that makes me drool every time I go for the key to my desk top to grab one of these masterpieces!And when it's done,it's a struggle not to reach for the next one immediately.lol.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tarks said:


> Not true. I have seen plenty of fakes in LCDH in Cuba.


I stand corrected. Jeff would know better than I since I legally can't travel to Cuba. I was just trying to not rain on the OP's post since it looks beautiful and definitely a great trip. I am jealous in any case. I love cuban food, cigars and their great weather.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

ShawnBC said:


> Next time I go to Cuba, Havana it will be. All those hand made humidors and souvenir, were they in LCDH or is this some king of outdoor market?


Outdoor markets. There's humi's everywhere. 25-60 pesos for the humis in the markets, $100-300 in the LCDHs. Of course, the LCDH humis are only cedar lined, and use heavier wood for the outside, and are glossy finished. The market humis are all cedar making them very lightweight and not as durable. But a humi just sits there so it should be fine  As long as the seal is good (check first of course, because I noticed a few that didn't seal well.)


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

PUROGUY said:


> What Cohiba is that in the pic?Looks like maybe a Siglo V1.Which is my fav.I'm heading there at the end of the year.5 boxes of the Siglo V1 are on my list with along with another 8 boxes of others.Heading down with 7 other family members.All of which don't smoke,much to my benefit.Can't wait to stock up and fill my new Havana Foot Locker which is half full of nc's at the moment.


I'm not sure what pic you mean, but I didn't buy any Siglo VI's. Siglo 1/2/4's only from what I recall. :hmm:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

z0diac said:


> Outdoor markets. There's humi's everywhere. 25-60 pesos for the humis in the markets, $100-300 in the LCDHs. Of course, the LCDH humis are only cedar lined, and use heavier wood for the outside, and are glossy finished. The market humis are all cedar making them very lightweight and not as durable. But a humi just sits there so it should be fine  As long as the seal is good (check first of course, because I noticed a few that didn't seal well.)


I was in Holguin, Playa Pesquero, and the markets on the resort had similar items, I picked my humidor up for $84


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

harley33 said:


> I'm not saying that at all - I doubt it if was purchased at a LCdH store. Doesn't get more legit than that.
> 
> I guess it's the old adage of quality control in Cuba is average at best.


THat one (the one in the pic of me holding it) was most definitely fake - it was given to me by a staff at the resort ("Cohiba torpedo" he called it  ) It was the only stick I came into possession of that wasn't bought in an LCDH.

But for the record - IT WAS BY FAR THE *BEST* smoke I had there! That might sound strange, but going into it I didn't expect much, but it had that very smooth/sweet/Cohiba-grassy-ness flavour to it. Almost like the Cohiba Robusto I smoked earlier that day but with a stronger flavor.

I was almost going to ask him where he got it, but didn't want to put him on the spot as I KNEW he wasn't handing out $10 cigars randomly to guests, and that it had to be just a DAMN GOOD cuban cigar but not a genuine Cohiba.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

z0diac said:


> THat one (the one in the pic of me holding it) was most definitely fake - it was given to me by a staff at the resort ("Cohiba torpedo" he called it  ) It was the only stick I came into possession of that wasn't bought in an LCDH.
> 
> But for the record - IT WAS BY FAR THE *BEST* smoke I had there! That might sound strange, but going into it I didn't expect much, but it had that very smooth/sweet/Cohiba-grassy-ness flavour to it. Almost like the Cohiba Robusto I smoked earlier that day but with a stronger flavor.
> 
> I was almost going to ask him where he got it, but didn't want to put him on the spot as I KNEW he wasn't handing out $10 cigars randomly to guests, and that it had to be just a DAMN GOOD cuban cigar but not a genuine Cohiba.


All that matters. And I am still jealous...


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

z0diac said:


> Outdoor markets. There's humi's everywhere. 25-60 pesos for the humis in the markets, $100-300 in the LCDHs. Of course, the LCDH humis are only cedar lined, and use heavier wood for the outside, and are glossy finished. The market humis are all cedar making them very lightweight and not as durable. But a humi just sits there so it should be fine  As long as the seal is good (check first of course, because I noticed a few that didn't seal well.)


Thanks for the reply! My sister's going to Cuba in two weeks, might have her pick me up a travel case and/or a Cohiba-esque ashtray! I really love Cuban wood working and art!


----------



## powerman659 (Jan 8, 2011)

So if it only has 2 rows of dots above the name its fake? My girlfriend just got back from mexico and bought some 2011 ones and it has 2 rows and not 3 =/


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

powerman659 said:


> So if it only has 2 rows of dots above the name its fake? My girlfriend just got back from mexico and bought some 2011 ones and it has 2 rows and not 3 =/


Only 2 places in mexico that i know that sell real cubans and i know hundreds that sell fakes 
in cozumel and cancun there are stores lined up that say cuban cigars and they are all fake.

One of the dealers thats in a legit habano store sells real but they are so overpriced i wouldnt care how good they were.

he had for example cohiba maduro secretos or whatever the spelling and they were like $30 to $40 a stick

LMAO

why anyone would pay that kinda money for stuff just because its cuban is beyond me

just my 2 cents

:lalala:


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

powerman659 said:


> So if it only has 2 rows of dots above the name its fake? My girlfriend just got back from mexico and bought some 2011 ones and it has 2 rows and not 3 =/


and yes if they are the newer cuban cohibas they should have 3 across the top of the cohiba name and 5 dots on the rest of the band.

But its the thought that counts


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

z0diac said:


> THat one (the one in the pic of me holding it) was most definitely fake - it was given to me by a staff at the resort ("Cohiba torpedo" he called it  ) It was the only stick I came into possession of that wasn't bought in an LCDH.
> 
> But for the record - IT WAS BY FAR THE *BEST* smoke I had there! That might sound strange, but going into it I didn't expect much, but it had that very smooth/sweet/Cohiba-grassy-ness flavour to it. Almost like the Cohiba Robusto I smoked earlier that day but with a stronger flavor.
> 
> I was almost going to ask him where he got it, but didn't want to put him on the spot as I KNEW he wasn't handing out $10 cigars randomly to guests, and that it had to be just a DAMN GOOD cuban cigar but not a genuine Cohiba.


I can relate i had a box of cohiba robustos given to me that were purchased in cuba and they were fake but the box i purchased ( just kidding that would be illegal )  was real. the fake box of robustos that 
were gifted and came from cuba were better than the real box crazy huh 
but true


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these awesome pics Jake.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks like you had an awesome time! God I can't wait to go to Cuba!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

powerman659 said:


> So if it only has 2 rows of dots above the name its fake? My girlfriend just got back from mexico and bought some 2011 ones and it has 2 rows and not 3 =/


That is strange. You'd think that if someone is going to go to the trouble of making an authentic looking band, they'd make 3 rows of dots instead of purposely putting on only 2 :hmm: maybe the counterfeiters have to abide by certain laws themselves


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

chewwy26 said:


> I can relate i had a box of cohiba robustos given to me that were purchased in cuba and they were fake but the box i purchased ( just kidding that would be illegal )  was real. the fake box of robustos that
> were gifted and came from cuba were better than the real box crazy huh
> but true


Oh I fully agree. If someone in Cuba is selling fakes at a cheap price, as long as you can tell that they're actual tobacco - TRY THEM! That was the only fake I had down there, but it was smoother and more flavorful than most of the real stuff I smoked (Monte 2/4/edmundos, Cohiba sig 2/4, partagas d4) !!

I mean, if you can get a single Monte #2 for $5.30 in the store, or a fake for 1-2 pesos, go with the fakes first and try 'em!


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Good point. As long as you like the fakes, why not right? But I guess some people would rather say they own the real thing.


----------



## powerman659 (Jan 8, 2011)

chewwy26 said:


> and yes if they are the newer cuban cohibas they should have 3 across the top of the cohiba name and 5 dots on the rest of the band.
> 
> But its the thought that counts


 Awww hwell:
Oh well atleast she tried =)


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Jake check your P.M.


----------



## dreamspeed (Sep 20, 2010)

damn, so jealous arty:


----------



## powerman659 (Jan 8, 2011)

dreamspeed said:


> damn, so jealous arty:


 Second that


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle (Mar 9, 2011)

Can't wait to get my hands on something like that someday mainly cigars haha


----------



## Peter584 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd **** the one on the left


----------



## eventide (Mar 1, 2011)

Those are really good pics, it's nice to finally see some cool candid photo's of Cuba and it's lovely wares.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh my lord u are so lucky to go there, how was the humidity? was it unbearable?


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome, great pics, thanks for sharing with us


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Great photos.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> Oh my lord u are so lucky to go there, how was the humidity? was it unbearable?


Well I'm from the Niagara Region area of Canada - which has unbearable humidity in the summer (wedged in between two great lakes with the escarpment trapping in all the moisture - which is also why almost all of Canada's soft fruit is grown here).

First day was SWELTERING. We left 2C in Toronto, arrived to about 35C and 90+ % humidity. I thought it was going to be like that the entire time. But it was due to an approaching thunderstorm system which lasted our first afternoon/evening. Humidity dropped after that.

Still probably very humid for most people. I brought my humidor's digital humidity/temp. gauge with me, and it was running 70-85% most days, but it would go up and down anywhere from 50-80%. I'm comfortable in anything under 80% so I loved it.

While we were down there, here in Canada we were having 18C, 22C weather... the day we came back (35C in Cuba) it was 5C with a cold rain here in Niagara. Was really hard to come back to :x


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

XXL respect this is christmasx2 . But I see that "all the friends and family working in cigar factories that can get you 'legitimate' cigars for half the price" is true. Right?


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

bbasaran said:


> XXL respect this is christmasx2 . But I see that "all the friends and family working in cigar factories that can get you 'legitimate' cigars for half the price" is true. Right?


Everyone SAYS they can get you legitimate cigars for a fraction of the cost. Whether they are or not, who knows. The only way to tell if they're rolled with the exact same leaves would be to get one of each, put them both in a mass spectrometer at your local city chemistry dept and see if the chemical analysis is the same 

Myself, I'll keep paying full price (which is 1/5th of the price here in Canada) and buy them at an LCDH.

But if someone offers you a free cigar at a resort - by all means try them !! The freebie 'Cohiba' I got was one of the best cigars I've ever had!


----------



## PUROGUY (Mar 7, 2011)

I totally agree with you on this one.When I go down,I usually buy a box from lcdh for my weeks stay.And then go back to load up the day before returning.When you consider,as you yourself said,that you're paying a fifth of what one pays here I want to know that the full boxes I return with are the real macoy.There's so much room for getting a 6 for a 9 down there where sticks are concerned,it's not worth the risk imho.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Man I wanna try one of those Cohiba's! One day, one day. 
Looks like a great time! You can mark that off the list.

Thanks for sharing the pic's!!!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## chrisw17 (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome pics!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

jeepersjeep said:


> Man I wanna try one of those Cohiba's! One day, one day.
> *Looks like a great time! You can mark that off the list.*
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pic's!!!


Actually I have to go back, because we weren't able to get to Havana in time for the cigar factory tour. We found out after-the-fact that we had to be at the factory by 11am. 

But if money allows, I'll definitely be making Cuba a yearly destination, not just for stogies. Try a different area of the country each time. Beautiful country, beautiful people.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

PUROGUY said:


> I totally agree with you on this one.When I go down,I usually buy a box from lcdh for my weeks stay.And then go back to load up the day before returning.When you consider,as you yourself said,that you're paying a fifth of what one pays here I want to know that the full boxes I return with are the real macoy.There's so much room for getting a 6 for a 9 down there where sticks are concerned,it's not worth the risk imho.


Yah there's LCDH's all over the place anyway, so there's no reason to buy anywhere else. Unless of course, you smoke a nice one that was given to you and want to buy more at a cheap price. Even though they're fake, they can be -great-. And cheap.

But I think Varadero alone has about 5 LCDH's in the town. And the Matanzas airport has cigar stands spread throughout the entire 2nd level, as well as a cigar ship on the ground floor.


----------

